# No fixed abode



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, once again I am in a dilemma... As some of you already know we have had to sell our flat due to not being able to afford it. We are on one low income between two of us and we just can't cover the cost.
Anyway while the sale has been going through we have been staying with my husbands parents and the original plan was to live with them until we figure things out.
However now they've said we can't live with them as my FIL is on benefits so we can't be there full time or use their address to register. They are happy for us to stay a few nights a week and use their address for postal purposes but that's it.
So now we feel really stuck. I'm sure we can find odd places to stay but if we don't have an address I can imagine that's going to make life very difficult when applying for jobs or finding somewhere to rent.
Has anyone been in this situation and managed to get out of it.
Feel at rock bottom at the moment.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The best thing I think you can do is apply to your local council housing team, you are now 'homeless' so there is no reason why as far as I can see they can turn you down.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Contact your council housing department straight away. You are now homeless so should get somewhere even if it's not where you would choose in an ideal world.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Contact your council housing department straight away. You are now homeless so should get somewhere even if it's not where you would choose in an ideal world.


Don't want to be Mr Negative but there could be an issue as they may deem the op have made themselves homeless by selling the flat voluntarily, they usually care not if it was affordable. I had a friend who lost their business and house and couldn't get any help from the state for I think it was three years. They ended up living in a fourteen foot touring caravan. On a positive note things have got better for them now and life is good.

Hope it doesn't come to this for the op.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry I should have said this in my original post, I have already contacted my local council and have had a meeting with a housing officer who informed me that we will not be classed as homeless as by selling our home we have made ourselves 'voluntarily homeless' therefore we are not eligible for any support.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> Don't want to Mr Negative but there could be an issue as they may deem the op have made themselves homeless by selling the flat voluntarily, they usually care not if it was affordable. I had a friend lost their business and house and couldn't get any help from the state for I think it was three years. They ended up living in a fourteen foot touring caravan. On a positive note things have got better for them now and life is good.
> 
> Hope it doesn't come to this for the op.


We replied at the same time, you are completely right


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zayna said:


> We replied at the same time, you are completely right


I wish you well and just know that things will turn out ok eventually


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> I wish you well and just know that things will turn out ok eventually


I hope so, feel so lost... How did your friend manage to get back on their feet?


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Can you not afford to rent privately?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zayna said:


> I hope so, feel so lost... How did your friend manage to get back on their feet?


Long story short, they had a certain skill set their business was based on so they adapted it to mail/internet order from the caravan. It wasn't easy and they had some very dark days. After three years (I think it was three) they got a council flat and a couple of years ago moved into private rented (bless them they don't want to take up a council property now they can afford private rent).

If you have other debt bankruptcy may be a solution. Ok not ideal but at least it gets you back to square one rather than a minus step. Or a IVA (Individual Voluntarily Arrangement) is the more moral route.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry hear this 









If they agree you can use their address for a postal address , yuo can use that when you apply for jobs .


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Can you not afford to rent privately?


And there's the paradox! A private rental will always be more expensive than a mortgage. The landlord will in most cases have a mortgage on the property which he has to service, plus the ongoing maintenance and then a profit. It seems ridiculous that if you can't afford to buy you can even less afford to rent so end up homeless.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, I completely get what your saying. I have lived in private rented accommodation all my life. A lot of people who cannot afford to get on the property ladder rent privately. Yes, it may be more epensive than mortgages. Many people who are on low income have to rent privately. Unfortunately it is a fact of life. I am not meaning to sound difficult. I am in the same boat as many and get angry too.
OP you can apply for housing benefit if your wage cannot cover a rent and try and get some help that way.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Other than renting a room in a house of multiple occupancy or an old caravan or motorhome on someone's drive, I don't know what to suggest.

Have you applied for some live in jobs?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Zayna said:


> Sorry I should have said this in my original post, I have already contacted my local council and have had a meeting with a housing officer who informed me that we will not be classed as homeless as by selling our home we have made ourselves 'voluntarily homeless' therefore we are not eligible for any support.





Dr Pepper said:


> And there's the paradox! A private rental will always be more expensive than a mortgage. The landlord will in most cases have a mortgage on the property which he has to service, plus the ongoing maintenance and then a profit. It seems ridiculous that if you can't afford to buy you can even less afford to rent so end up homeless.


I can't get my head around this, it is insane!

I hope that your luck changes soon @Zayna.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Other than renting a room in a house of multiple occupancy or an old caravan or motorhome on someone's drive, I don't know what to suggest.
> 
> Have you applied for some live in jobs?


Room in a house, good idea if no pets involved. I presume there's a pet involved (hence being on the forum) but maybe the parents could have the pets for the time being.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

www.edenprivatestaff.co.uk


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> www.edenprivatestaff.co.uk


Bloody inspired that. It's actually very touching people are willing to spend time and effort looking for solutions to @Zayna's predicament.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I am still looking a live on job after someone suggested it on here before... It may have been you Lurcherlad?
I have applied for several... Mostly heard nothing back and had a few rejections but I'm still looking, I'll check out that link you posted thank you.
Renting privately around where we live is out of the question as we live in a very expensive area. We are happy to go and look into cheaper areas but my worry is even if we find something we can afford we will fail credit checks as we have no address... I'm not sure how to work around that issue.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Would a friend who isn't reliant on benefits allow you to use their address?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Would a friend who isn't reliant on benefits allow you to use their address?


That's what we thought.. We did ask my husbands sister and brother as they both earn good money and aren't on benefits but they were reluctant to let us use their address in case it got them into trouble. Can you get into trouble for registrating someone at your house?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Wouldn't a credit check for a privately rented flat be based on the address of your flat which you are in the process of selling? A lot of people sell their houses and stay with relatives whilst waiting for the next property to become available if they don't want to lose their buyer so its not uncommon. I'm sorry I don't know how the whole housing benefit towards rent system works but could you find out if you would be entitled and how much then work out what you can afford to put towards it and look for a private rental. You can class your relative's address as a temporary address I think just for correspondence.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

www.thorneybay.co.uk

quote
Do you need somewhere convenient, comfortable and affordable to call home while you're working in south east Essex? Then Thorney Bay Village is the perfect option.

You can rent our residential static caravans on short and long term rentals, with prices starting at an amazing £145 per week. You've got everything you need on your doorstep too - with a restaurant, bar, corner shop and even a swimming pool all onsite, whenever you need them.

Set in an ideal location, just a few minutes drive from the A13, you can enjoy a relaxed and friendly atmosphere when you're working in and around the area.

Find out more about renting homes at Thorney Bay Village here.

Find out more about buying Holiday homes at Thorney Bay Village here.

Unquote


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> www.thorneybay.co.uk
> 
> quote
> Do you need somewhere convenient, comfortable and affordable to call home while you're working in south east Essex? Then Thorney Bay Village is the perfect option.
> ...


God you guys will think I'm so pathetic but that's too much for us. It really is that bad =(


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

We need council house prices but we don't qualify because we have owned a home regardless of the fact we couldn't afford to keep it. The system is broken


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zayna said:


> We need council house prices but we don't qualify because we have owned a home regardless of the fact we couldn't afford to keep it. The system is broken


But do you qualify for housing benefit which you can put towards renting a private place?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Zayna No one thinks you're pathetic . Please don't think that.

There but for the grace of God go I . these circumstances can happen to anyone and you are doing the best you can .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Assume you have been to citizens advice?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> www.thorneybay.co.uk
> 
> Find out more about renting homes at Thorney Bay Village here.
> 
> Find out more about buying Holiday homes at Thorney Bay Village here.


Do they let you have pets there ?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> But do you qualify for housing benefit which you can put towards renting a private place?


Housing officer told me I dont qualify for a thing as I have 'chosen to be homeless' I think I need to go and see them again as this whole thing just seems injust


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Assume you have been to citizens advice?


Several times... No disrespect to them but I havent found them helpful. Their advice was to stay in the flat, allow ourselves to fall behind on all payments and then hopefully be entitled to help... Madness, I don't think I could cope with the stress of it


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

BUPA care home near me (nr Peterborough) is looking for a mental health nurse - nights 28-35k. 1k bonus on starting nhs level 5-6 

2 bedroom flats in area go for about £500 pm plus fees.

You could offer a higher deposit as well as references and maybe ref from current employer and bank if credit ref may be an issue.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm finding it difficult to understand why you'd sell when you are already on the housing ladder - the most difficult bit? - when renting costs more than a mortgage. Could you not have downsized instead or something? Sorry if I'm being intrusive, just struggling to understand. Really hope you sort something out.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you get any responses from 'THe Lady ' ads ?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zayna said:


> Housing officer told me I dont qualify for a thing as I have 'chosen to be homeless' I think I need to go and see them again as this whole thing just seems injust


Yes I would, explain you have been living with OH's family but now have been asked to move on and see if they will help with rent rather than an actual council property.


----------



## Misshd (Aug 20, 2017)

What part of Essex are you from. When I was homeless I contacted my local mp and it really helped. I was homed with in a week. I also study human rights as part of my degree so let me know if you need any help.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zayna said:


> Several times... No disrespect to them but I havent found them helpful. Their advice was to stay in the flat, allow ourselves to fall behind on all payments and then hopefully be entitled to help... Madness, I don't think I could cope with the stress of it


Unfortunately this is what they tell a lot of people. I also think its the council's stock answer too. The crazy thing is is that you would indeed probably get more help that way. But I'm not sure what being evicted would do to any long term plans though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Do they let you have pets there ?


No idea tbh

Always worth asking them (especially as OH would be around in day I think) but it's too expensive for OP unfortunately.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Zayna said:


> Housing officer told me I dont qualify for a thing as I have 'chosen to be homeless' I think I need to go and see them again as this whole thing just seems injust


I agree - it makes no sense to only be able to get help when you live in a cardboard box!

It wouldn't take much to get you back on your feet if the system was set up correctly. Makes me mad!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> No idea tbh
> 
> Always worth asking them (especially as OH would be around in day I think) but it's too expensive for OP unfortunately.


Thats a shame . 

It doesnt mention anything online on the website , I expect it would be a no .


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

kittih said:


> BUPA care home near me (nr Peterborough) is looking for a mental health nurse - nights 28-35k. 1k bonus on starting nhs level 5-6
> 
> 2 bedroom flats in area go for about £500 pm plus fees.
> 
> You could offer a higher deposit as well as references and maybe ref from current employer and bank if credit ref may be an issue.


Thats very kind of you to look up but I'm no longer a mental health nurse...i work as a care support worker in the general hospital. Plenty of care support worker jobs around but salary is much reduced, hence the struggle x


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> I am still looking a live on job after someone suggested it on here before... It may have been you Lurcherlad?
> I have applied for several... Mostly heard nothing back and had a few rejections but I'm still looking, I'll check out that link you posted thank you.
> Renting privately around where we live is out of the question as we live in a very expensive area. We are happy to go and look into cheaper areas but my worry is even if we find something we can afford we will fail credit checks as we have no address... I'm not sure how to work around that issue.


I'm really sorry and I really do hope your situation rights itself soon. However, and I I say this in the nicest sense. I really don't understand. You can use your flat address as your credit check, will you end up with any money from the sale of your flat that would allow you to put extra towards private rent. How was you able to get a mortgage if you can only afford 'council house' rents? I'm not trying to pry or make you feel bad .... just trying to understand.
Have you looked on right move in your area for rooms? Or even a bedsit privately..... even in oxford these go for about 500 per month .... yes it won't be much room but will be something.
The council will not help you as you have made yourself voluntarily homeless. My half brother is in the same boat him his wife and 2 children.... living at his MIL's because they thought it would make a better case for them getting a council house. They gave up there 2 bed house 'privately rented' in Oxford and have been told that they a - have made themselves voluntarily homeless and b- he earns enough ( 15,000) to private rent. They have been stuck at MIL's for 3 years now.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

MilleD said:


> I'm finding it difficult to understand why you'd sell when you are already on the housing ladder - the most difficult bit? - when renting costs more than a mortgage. Could you not have downsized instead or something? Sorry if I'm being intrusive, just struggling to understand. Really hope you sort something out.


No you aren't being intrusive.. It breaks my heart to have to get off the housing ladder when we have tried so hard to get on it.. But the truth is we just cannot afford to continue as we are. We thought we would sell up before we end up getting it repossessed and take some time out at the in laws to get our heads together and look into cheaper housing solutions. The fact we can't properly live at the in-laws throws a spanner in the works


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> Thats very kind of you to look up but I'm no longer a mental health nurse...i work as a care support worker in the general hospital. Plenty of care support worker jobs around but salary is much reduced, hence the struggle x


Are you a CSW for the NHS? The salary is the same uk wide on the agenda for change? If so, then are you a full time worker?


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> No you aren't being intrusive.. It breaks my heart to have to get off the housing ladder when we have tried so hard to get on it.. But the truth is we just cannot afford to continue as we are. We thought we would sell up before we end up getting it repossessed and take some time out at the in laws to get our heads together and look into cheaper housing solutions. The fact we can't properly live at the in-laws throws a spanner in the works


I really do empathise with you. I can only imagine the kind of stress that a possible repossession might bring.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Are you a CSW for the NHS? The salary is the same uk wide on the agenda for change? If so, then are you a full time worker?


Yes I am, I meant the salary is lower then that of a qualified nurse.
I'm agency though so don't always get full time.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Where abouts in Essex do you live? I'm looking at right move and seeing done 1 bed flats and studio's for 450-460. Not sure if that's anywhere near though without an area


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> I'm really sorry and I really do hope your situation rights itself soon. However, and I I say this in the nicest sense. I really don't understand. You can use your flat address as your credit check, will you end up with any money from the sale of your flat that would allow you to put extra towards private rent. How was you able to get a mortgage if you can only afford 'council house' rents? I'm not trying to pry or make you feel bad .... just trying to understand.
> Have you looked on right move in your area for rooms? Or even a bedsit privately..... even in oxford these go for about 500 per month .... yes it won't be much room but will be something.
> The council will not help you as you have made yourself voluntarily homeless. My half brother is in the same boat him his wife and 2 children.... living at his MIL's because they thought it would make a better case for them getting a council house. They gave up there 2 bed house 'privately rented' in Oxford and have been told that they a - have made themselves voluntarily homeless and b- he earns enough ( 15,000) to private rent. They have been stuck at MIL's for 3 years now.


We bought the flat 10years ago when circumstances were very different. We both had good jobs and a steady income. Since that time my husband has become unable to work (He isn't in receipt of benefits-been down that road) and I've taken a huge paycut.. So basically we cannot afford the flat when once upon a time we could.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Where abouts in Essex do you live? I'm looking at right move and seeing done 1 bed flats and studio's for 450-460. Not sure if that's anywhere near though without an area


We are in Basildon. Where are you seeing these? 450 is high for us at present but something we can work towards... Much more attainable then the 700-800 charged for a flat around here


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> Yes I am, I meant the salary is lower then that of a qualified nurse.
> I'm agency though so don't always get full time.


CSW do get lower then an RN yes, but a full time CSW with the NHS does get some quite good money. I know full time CSW on our ward take home around 1200-1500 per month. 
Of course with agency the work is not always guaranteed. Could you apply for a full time post Perminant?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure if I suggested this before, but what about a secondhand caravan on a friend's drive?

OK so long as it's only used for sleeping and not "living".


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure if I suggested this before, but what about a secondhand caravan on a friend's drive?
> 
> OK so long as it's only used for sleeping and not "living".


Excellent idea and something I would happily do... Am yet to find a friend who will allow us to put a caravan on the drive... I need better friends =/ (actually to be fair most of my friends don't even have private drives)


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> We are in Basildon. Where are you seeing these? 450 is high for us at present but something we can work towards... Much more attainable then the 700-800 charged for a flat around here


Ahhhh Basildon.... that's nearer to London way rather than the coast? London gets a London weighting for NHS staff , does Basildon get this?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Zayna said:


> We need council house prices but we don't qualify because we have owned a home regardless of the fact we couldn't afford to keep it. The system is broken


It's awful (tbh I cannot think of anything worse); and to say you 'voluntarily' made yourselves homeless . . . if you had not decided to sell your place it would likely have been repossessed so you would still have been homeless. Would you then have been entitled to housing benefit etc?


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I bed massionette 600 per month in Basildon


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

A few 1 bed flats for 625 and lots of rooms in shared houses for 350-450 per month


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> CSW do get lower then an RN yes, but a full time CSW with the NHS does get some quite good money. I know full time CSW on our ward take home around 1200-1500 per month.
> Of course with agency the work is not always guaranteed. Could you apply for a full time post Perminant?


I used to earn around that figure when I worked nights... Unfortunately I've had to give up night work due to being night blind (I have a sight condition) so earnings are much reduced. I do plan to try and go permanent again but agency works for me at the moment as my agency covers a huge part of the UK which makes relocation to a cheaper area much easier


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Which agency are you with?


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh Zayna, so sorry to hear about this situation  

You work as a care support worker for an agency? Is that right? Apply to another one or more. You can work for multiple agencies at a time and this may help to boost your hours up to full time. Some defo pay more than others too. When my OH started working (as a mental health nurse) for an agency three years ago he tried out two or three before he hit on the one that was the right fit in terms of hours available and pay rate. He was working for two simultaneously for a while too. He's now self employed as a nurse and uses the agency to find him shifts and bills them. I know some agencies no longer allow this, but some still do and it's another way to increase your income and is very cheap and easy to set up with the help of the business gateway.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> A few 1 bed flats for 625 and lots of rooms in shared houses for 350-450 per month


625 is too much for us at present and the room share option is only something I would consider if we were on the street... Although we don't have a fixed address we will have places to stay so can't claim homelessness really. A little studio or bedsit would be perfect for us... I'm not fussed about lack of space, it's just finding one that fits our tiny tiny budget


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Zayna said:


> Housing officer told me I dont qualify for a thing as I have 'chosen to be homeless


A housing officer can only 'advise' you on entitlement to housing. Every council should have a benefits officer who will help you check what benefits you are entitled to. It's wicked that a housing officer didn't advise you there was another department you should go to for help and advice but sadly not surprising..


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> I used to earn around that figure when I worked nights... Unfortunately I've had to give up night work due to being night blind (I have a sight condition) so earnings are much reduced. I do plan to try and go permanent again but agency works for me at the moment as my agency covers a huge part of the UK which makes relocation to a cheaper area much easier


So you would be happy to relocate to somewhere else cheaper? 
I did this just after I qualified and moved to Southampton...... renting was CHEAPER than oxford. I was able to take driving lessons and get a car, save money. Put myself in the position to be stronger. I did end up moving back to oxford as all my family are here and I have been qualified for 9 years back in oxford for 5 years. My husband is also out of work at the moment so I do know how being the only person bringing in a wage can be a lot of stress. There are options out there. Maybe moving to a cheaper area for a few years so you can re establish yourselves and take some stress off might be a good thing? Sometimes you have to move backwards to move forwards and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Zayna said:


> 625 is too much for us at present and the room share option is only something I would consider if we were on the street... Although we don't have a fixed address we will have places to stay so can't claim homelessness really. A little studio or bedsit would be perfect for us... I'm not fussed about lack of space, it's just finding one that fits our tiny tiny budget


I don't know where you're willing to relocate to (if at all?) but I'm currently helping my sis find an apartment to rent. She'll be living alone for the first time and her budget is small. We have found some nice places - small but nice - for around £350 per month. One bedroom. Some are less for a studio. We saw a nice place for £325, a studio with a little roof terrace. If you are willing to move anywhere in the UK it is possible to find cheap accommodation. And luckily, as an agency worker, they shouldn't have an issue with you moving.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

East Barnet 3 bed flat... 300 per month, Chelmsford areas studio flats 350-400 per month these are a stones throw from Basildon


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Totally up for relocating... Hubby is a little nervous about it so will need to visit these cheaper areas and check out what's what but it's definitely the plan.. My worry was say it takes six months to find the right location... We wont be on the electoral role by this point so I was concerned that that may affect me renting... Does that make sense?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm totally overwhelmed by such helpful responses... I'm trying to respond to everyones questions but if I miss anyone out please don't take it personally xx


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

No advice @Zayna but just wanted to say i'm sorry you and OH are in this situation and hope you get something sorted soon.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm so sorry your going through this. I was homeless and "sofa surfing" for 2 years and never got help cos I worked but couldn't afford my own place. I luckily found my OH during this time of sofa surfing and we eventually moved in together. I 100% know how you're feeling. 

I don't have any advice other than keep your head up, it will get better. If you feel at rock bottom, things can only get better. The only way is up from rock bottom. Sending lots of love and wishes x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> East Barnet 3 bed flat... 300 per month, Chelmsford areas studio flats 350-400 per month these are a stones throw from Basildon


350 in Chelmsford? Is that definitely for a whole flat and not a room share?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you get any responses from 'THe Lady ' ads ?


No, only a rejection so far but I'll keep looking x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Misshd said:


> What part of Essex are you from. When I was homeless I contacted my local mp and it really helped. I was homed with in a week. I also study human rights as part of my degree so let me know if you need any help.


I think every human should have the right to a liveable wage and their own space, why is this so hard =(


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

[QUOTE="Zayna, post: 1064972706, member: 20316"*]I think every human should have the right to a liveable wage and their own space*, why is this so hard =([/QUOTE]

I agree.

I wish we could wave a magic wand and all will be fine.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Why did you give up nursing out of curiosity? 

Sorry if it has been mentioned, but is a flat or house share not an option?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you're on a low income you will be able to claim HB to cover part of your rent, you may also be able to claim council tax benefit depending on the rules in your area. Obviously you would have to spend any equity from the sale on rent etc before claiming. 

If you google benefits calculator it shows what you could claim on your wage and with your level of savings.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm in a similar situation to you although I rented my house rather than having a mortgage. Couldn't afford the rent any more - if I'd stayed and run up huge debts until the bailiffs came round then I would have been entitled to a council house, but as I 'chose' to make myself homeless (to avoid running up debts I couldn't pay) I'm not! So I'm sofa-surfing while looking for live-in job/cheap rent. It makes me so cross that irresponsible people who get themselves into huge financial messes get rehoused, but if you refuse to go into debt to stay in your house you are not entitled to anything because you 'chose' to leave!

It might be worth having a look at something like rent a room - some landlords allow pets and some landlords are also away a lot so it would be less crowded. I found a couple (not in my area sadly) which were almost like bedsits. It would give you chance to save up a deposit for renting somewhere on your own (if you are on a low income, you will probably either need a guarantor or to pay several months rent up front)

Re housing benefit, bear in mind many landlords won't accept tenants on benefits, so using housing benefit to pay part of your rent will limit your options.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Have you tried Shelter? I'd also look again at the benefits available if your husband is unable to work. CAB should be able to help with that. The Salvation Army has a housing association that includes general needs housing. Even if you don't qualify they will offer you emotional support and should know what your options are https://saha.org.uk/about/


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> Re housing benefit, bear in mind many landlords won't accept tenants on benefits, so using housing benefit to pay part of your rent will limit your options.


You can sometimes make a landlord more receptive if you agree to them being paid the HB direct rather than to you.

The worst thing the government did was to change this benefit to being paid direct, it just made landlords less like to rent to people on benefits. Bonkers.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> The worst thing the government did was to change this benefit to being paid direct


As a result, the housing departments of several London Boroughs are now millions in arrears . . .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Come to the sunny (read: rainy) North West!

In my city there are house shares for £200 per month, or private flats for £325 a month.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zayna said:


> 350 in Chelmsford? Is that definitely for a whole flat and not a room share?


It said it was a whole flat


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

WillowT said:


> It said it was a whole flat


 Are you sure it's not for a week ?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> It said it was a whole flat


I will look it up. 350 for Chelmsford is excellent.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Why did you give up nursing out of curiosity?
> 
> Sorry if it has been mentioned, but is a flat or house share not an option?


I couldn't handle the stress of it. Plus got beaten up so several occasions.
Yes we have considered the houseshare option but it's not a route we want to take unless we are on the streets.. Which we aren't at the moment. I'm not bothered about it but my husband wouldn't cope as he has severe anxiety (we suspect autism but that's another story) and won't be able to deal with living in a house full of people he doesn't know.. Sorry I sound like I'm deliberately putting up barriers. The best option for us is to somehow afford our own space... Whether it be a bedsit or a caravan. I'm not bothered how tiny it is.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if banking will be affected by having no fixed abode?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Shelter should be able to give you the right, informed information about the consequences of no fixed address on banking, etc.

I wonder if your OH's MH issues would actually be a reason to get you more help with housing? I don't know, but worth exploring?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Zayna said:


> I couldn't handle the stress of it. Plus got beaten up so several occasions.
> Yes we have considered the houseshare option but it's not a route we want to take unless we are on the streets.. Which we aren't at the moment. I'm not bothered about it but my husband wouldn't cope as he has severe anxiety (we suspect autism but that's another story) and won't be able to deal with living in a house full of people he doesn't know.. Sorry I sound like I'm deliberately putting up barriers. The best option for us is to somehow afford our own space... Whether it be a bedsit or a caravan. I'm not bothered how tiny it is.


Just want to point out that it's very often not the case of sharing with a 'house full' of people. It's far more typical for the other occupant(s) to be either a single working professional or a couple who are of course out a work for a good deal of time each day. You likely wouldn't cross paths most of the time. I personally would think a warm comfortable house or flat would be far more preferable to a caravan which, assuming you could find somewhere safe and legal to pitch it, probably would't be very comfortable especially in the winter.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If he has a diagnosis of severe anxiety he will be entitled to benefits. Contact all the support agencies mentioned and your MP. It sounds like you need to start complaining to get your situation sorted.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

If you're currently ok, why not just buy a caravan or something outright once the flat is sold? Then you'd only have to worry about ground rent and utilities?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Zayna said:


> I couldn't handle the stress of it. Plus got beaten up so several occasions.
> Yes we have considered the houseshare option but it's not a route we want to take unless we are on the streets.. Which we aren't at the moment. I'm not bothered about it but my husband wouldn't cope as he has severe anxiety (we suspect autism but that's another story) and won't be able to deal with living in a house full of people he doesn't know.. Sorry I sound like I'm deliberately putting up barriers. The best option for us is to somehow afford our own space... Whether it be a bedsit or a caravan. I'm not bothered how tiny it is.


Have a look on sparerooms.co.uk and easyroommate.co.uk ..... if you look for live in landlord, these are usually a single person who cant afford the mortgage on their own so they literally just rent out their spare bedroom. You could meet them beforehand to see if your husband would be comforable living with them.

Varies per area but quite often there are adverts from older people who's kids have moved out, maybe they are widdowed or divorced and need a bit of extra cash to bump up their pension or towards the mortgage/bills.

Not all rooms (i am a letting agent) are your typical HMO's stuffed full of random young people/students.

Someone said earlier about letting agents/landlords not wanting to accept benefits anymore. Main reason for that is because it goes against their mortgage terms - they are not allowed too. They could risk having their mortgage pulled. More and more of the big buy to let mortgage companies are adding it to their terms.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

We haven't completely written off the shared house idea and I do continue to search and have made several enquiries. It's proving difficult to find something that meets our criteria plus somebody who will accept a couple, one of whom is not working but I will keep looking.
The caravan option is something to consider but again it's finding somewhere to keep it that we can afford. Some of the holiday sites are much cheaper then the residental ones but then there's the issue of being NFA, as they require you to be registered at another address to stay on the site.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> If he has a diagnosis of severe anxiety he will be entitled to benefits. Contact all the support agencies mentioned and your MP. It sounds like you need to start complaining to get your situation sorted.


You would think so wouldn't you, we have been down this route and turned down every single time. Sometimes I wonder what the hell we are doing wrong!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

West-cliff-on-sea have a fair few 1 bed apartments for the 450 mark. Is this too far?
Studio flat plumstead 450 all inclusive


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> West-cliff-on-sea have a fair few 1 bed apartments for the 450 mark. Is this too far?
> Studio flat plumstead 450 all inclusive


Westcliff would be fine... 450 for just rent alone at this stage would be a bit too much for us... But it's something to aim for. 450 all inclusive sounds amazing. I'll check it out x


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Let us know how you get on.
These are on rightmove. I put in Basildon with a 30 mile radius.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Zayna said:


> You would think so wouldn't you, we have been down this route and turned down every single time. Sometimes I wonder what the hell we are doing wrong!


Go to the GP and explain the current situation and your concerns about the impact it will have on your husband. If you book a session with CAB they can fill in the forms as they will know what you can claim.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

South Croydon. Studio 390 all inclusive....


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zayna said:


> Sometimes I wonder what the hell we are doing wrong!


I can tell you exactly what you have done wrong. What you've done wrong is doing the right thing by taking responsibility and selling up rather piling up loads of debt untl you were repossessed. Life may be absolutely rubbish at the moment, but at least you can hold your head high. I admire you I really do, you've not be asking if you'll be better on benefits rather than working, you've not moaned and griped about how hard it is and you've not asked for loopholes or shortcuts to getting a home. All you want to do is live within your means, a bloody rare character trait these days.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> I can tell you exactly what you have done wrong. What you've done wrong is doing the right thing by taking responsibility and selling up rather piling up loads of debt untl you were repossessed. Life may be absolutely rubbish at the moment, but at least you can hold your head high. I admire you I really do, you've not be asking if you'll be better on benefits rather than working, you've not moaned and griped about how hard it is and you've not asked for loopholes or shortcuts to getting a home. All you want to do is live within your means, a bloody rare character trait these days.


Thank you, that really means a lot to hear somebody say that. X


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> South Croydon. Studio 390 all inclusive....


Thank you, it's so kind of you to take the time out to do this for me. I found the one for 460 in Westcliff and I've emailed the agent to ask for more info x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> Go to the GP and explain the current situation and your concerns about the impact it will have on your husband. If you book a session with CAB they can fill in the forms as they will know what you can claim.


We've been there, done that. Gp has referred my husband to the adult mental health team and we are awaiting an assessment. Cab suggested we try to claim for pips which we did and this was turned down. We also tried to claim for esa but again was turned down as I work over 24 hours a week. Tbh all my husband wants is to have a little job, but he just cope in a work environment and there doesn't seem to be the support out there to get him back into work. We have just signed up to a volunteering programme at our local park and are hoping to start next week. I'll be going with him and I'm hoping it may build his confidence a little.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zayna said:


> Cab suggested we try to claim for pips which we did and this was turned down.


Did you fill the forms in yourself, or get help? Speaking from the circle of friends I know who claim PIP, most who tried to do the forms themselves at first ended up being turned down, only to have that overturned when they got help to fill them out.

As to what you have done wrong, you haven't. The problem is with the system, not you. *hugs*


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Has your husband ever worked? If he has then I would have thought he would be entitled to some sort of DLA.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Has your husband ever worked? If he has then I would have thought he would be entitled to some sort of DLA.


He hasn't held down a proper job for over 7years... So when we attempted to claim ESA it would have to be income based.. As I work more then24 hours a week it meant we arent eligible to claim.
Pip turned him down and they said there was not sufficient evidence to support the claim. People told us to fight the decision but to be honest it takes so much out of my poor husband everytime he gets knocked back I feel like just sticking two fingers up at the system.
I've actually just put in a claim for pip myself as I have a sight condition which has made me night blind... This is the reason I've had to give up night work leading to a big loss in earnings.... I don't hold much hope that I will receive anything but I wanted to try.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I


Jesthar said:


> Did you fill the forms in yourself, or get help? Speaking from the circle of friends I know who claim PIP, most who tried to do the forms themselves at first ended up being turned down, only to have that overturned when they got help to fill them out.
> 
> As to what you have done wrong, you haven't. The problem is with the system, not you. *hugs*


 I filled it with the help of mind. They have been ever so kind but even they are at a loss as to what we do next. They suggested esa but obviously that was also turned down.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Are you able to relocate? as this job was in my local paper today, so if you or your husband were good at DIY and you have nursing experience it could work.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> Are you able to relocate? as this job was in my local paper today, so if you or your husband were good at DIY and you have nursing experience it could work.
> View attachment 325023


Oh wow... Thank you thank you, I'll email my CV tonight xxxxx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm rubbish at DIY but I'll learn haha xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Zayna said:


> Oh wow... Thank you thank you, I'll email my CV tonight xxxxx


Harnham is a lovely place, just on the outskirts of Salisbury, it's only a 10-15 minute walk into town either down the main road or across the water meadows, but both have stunning views of the Cathedral.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zayna said:


> I'm rubbish at DIY but I'll learn haha xx


How about your OH, is that something he could help with? They would be getting two for the price of one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck, Hope you get the place at Harnham.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How about your OH, is that something he could help with? They would be getting two for the price of one


Unfortunately he's equally as rubbish but if it's only basic stuff I'm sure we can work it out. I will write to them for more information and ask them to consider me. X


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Don't want to be Mr Negative but there could be an issue as they may deem the op have made themselves homeless by selling the flat voluntarily, they usually care not if it was affordable. I had a friend who lost their business and house and couldn't get any help from the state for I think it was three years. They ended up living in a fourteen foot touring caravan. On a positive note things have got better for them now and life is good.
> 
> Hope it doesn't come to this for the op.


You usually have to wait for a full eviction to be considered for emergency housing


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zayna said:


> Unfortunately he's equally as rubbish but if it's only basic stuff I'm sure we can work it out. I will write to them for more information and ask them to consider me. X


Never mind consider you - sell yourself  Find out more about the residents and push your nursing/care experience and skills, perhaps you and OH could look into picking up some basic DIY and gardening skills in the meantime too.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Never mind consider you - sell yourself  Find out more about the residents and push your nursing/care experience and skills, perhaps you and OH could look into picking up some basic DIY and gardening skills in the meantime too.


Well as I mentioned we are both about to start a volunteer programme at the local park which will include diy and gardening... So that will definitely be going on the CV!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Colliebarmy said:


> You usually have to wait for a full eviction to be considered for emergency housing


This is very true. We live on a former USA RAF base in the old military housing. The whole base was brought by a company who are now building new houses and wanted to knock down a few of the former military housing. Unfortunately we were in one of the houses they wanted to get rid of. They re-housed us in another military housing on the other side of the base and everyone in the area was put on the council list as a huge amount of people were being displaced. Had they run a it of old military housing to move us into we would have been re-housed in 'affordable housing' on the base out of the new builds or anywhere else of our choice in the district for council housing. They would only have done this once we had recieved our eviction letters. Luckily there was enough housing which I love as these big old American homes are huge and with huge back gardens ...and front! I would hate to go into any new build as they are so small.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zayna said:


> Well as I mentioned we are both about to start a volunteer programme at the local park which will include diy and gardening... So that will definitely be going on the CV!


Brilliant, have a look at other jobs like wardens on camping & caravan sites or wardens of assisted living/sheltered housing units.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Brilliant, have a look at other jobs like wardens on camping & caravan sites or wardens of assisted living/sheltered housing units.


I really like the idea of working as a warden on a caravan site... I've applied for several and I'm still looking. Some of them are for couples too which would be perfect. I think the volunteering will help us get our skills up as many of the warden jobs do require you to have some basic maintenance skills.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Try asking CAB to fill it in this time. Also make sure you appeal. 63% of PIP appeals were successful in the last quarter of 2015/16. They appear to hope you will give up due to the stress. 

You should also contact your MP. Mine wrote to the council and the SEN tribunal supporting my niece's assessment for an EHCP. He gave me a named contact to help if I needed her. 

If you also have additional needs then contact SA housing through the link I posted. They really do support people in a practical way.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> Try asking CAB to fill it in this time. Also make sure you appeal. 63% of PIP appeals were successful in the last quarter of 2015/16. They appear to hope you will give up due to the stress.
> 
> You should also contact your MP. Mine wrote to the council and the SEN tribunal supporting my niece's assessment for an EHCP. He gave me a named contact to help if I needed her.
> 
> If you also have additional needs then contact SA housing through the link I posted. They really do support people in a practical way.


Thank you, I'll try to fight it, my poor husband hasn't got any fight left in him which is why we've just kind of left it. Maybe if he does get some proper help through the mental health team they might be able to support him into either a pip claim or some kind of getting back to work support.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You might find this helpful if the decision was made more than a month ago, but less than 13 months ago.https://www.turn2us.org.uk/Benefit-...ment-decisi/Ask-for-Mandatory-Reconsideration
It would probably be easier to challenge if you start again, but could be worth trying.

Do a subject access request beforehand. You need to be specific and ask for all information related to the claim. You can then use that information to work out how to build a better case. It is also useful as you might find they wrote something that will help.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Jobeth, I'll check it out xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Ahhhh Basildon.... that's nearer to London way rather than the coast? London gets a London weighting for NHS staff , does Basildon get this?


Only just saw this... I don't get London waiting now I'm agency. I think perm staff get London waiting in Basildon but it's reduced.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zayna said:


> Only just saw this... I don't get London waiting now I'm agency. I think perm staff get London waiting in Basildon but it's reduced.


It's London "weighting" not "waiting". But don't worry I was forty odd before I was aware it wasn't "making ends meat"  And that was when I used it in a newsletter to 600 odd local businesses :Hilarious Blamed it on a typo, think I got away with it  What I did get though was the newsletters proofread from then on!!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> It's London "weighting" not "waiting". But don't worry I was forty odd before I was aware it wasn't "making ends meat"  And that was when I used it in a newsletter to 600 odd local businesses :Hilarious Blamed it on a typo, think I got away with it  What I did get though was the newsletters proofread from then on!!!


Haha all the years I've worked for the NHS I always thought it was London waiting!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

In Herefordshire at moment.

Property seems much cheaper than Essex!

Example:

*1 bedroom apartment to rent*
Church Street, Kington, Herefordshire £295 per month (fees apply)

*Pembridge, Herefordshire*
*£345 pcm + fees*
*







1 bedroom







1 bathroom

Beautiful place to live BTW *


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

That's fantastic... Always liked Hertfordshire but was always under the impression it was very expensive. Thank you so much for posting this!
There's been a slight improvement to the situation... Basically my MIL got a new job and when my FIL called up the benefits people to let them know it turns out his benefits are contribution based not income based as he thought... So we can live full time with them and register at their address until we find somewhere else. Obviously we still want to get our own place as soon as possible but in the meantime at least we have a secure Base and a 'proper address' I was so so worried about not being able to register anywhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a huge weight off your shoulders 

Far less stress now and hopefully you will get yourselves sorted in the not too distant future.

Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And BTW, a big negative about this part of Herefordshire.....lousy internet access!

The WiFi connection drops out every few seconds.

"First World Problem, I know!".


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> And BTW, a big negative about this part of Herefordshire.....lousy internet access!
> 
> The WiFi connection drops out every few seconds.
> 
> "First World Problem, I know!".


Oh well that's that area crossed off.. Haha I think I will be so delighted to have an affordable space in a nice area I can survive without good Internet... Thanks for the warning though! Xx


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Lovely to hear that the pressure's been lifted a bit @Zayna . Hope being less rushed means you are able to take the time to find something really suitable for you.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

That's great you can still stay at your in laws for now @Zayna, a massive weight and stress off your shoulders I imagine. Still hope you find somewhere for you and OH soon


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you, it's a huge weight lifted... I really appreciate all the advice given... I've got lots of options to look into now thanks to you lot.. And it will be nice to not be in such a rush! X


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Zayna @Lurcherlad: Is it Herefordshire or Hertfordshire? A few miles apart.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @Zayna @Lurcherlad: Is it Herefordshire or Hertfordshire? A few miles apart.


Must be Herefordshire. Studio flats in Herts, start from around £600 exluding bills. It's ridiculous


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> Must be Herefordshire. Studio flats in Herts, start from around £600 exluding bills. It's ridiculous


Oh I thought Hertfordshire... But I may be wrong!
The average rent for a flat where I live is between 800-900... Absolute joke.. I don't know how people do it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> @Zayna @Lurcherlad: Is it Herefordshire or Hertfordshire? A few miles apart.


Herefordshire - ????? Confused.com 



Lurcherlad said:


> In Herefordshire at moment.
> 
> Property seems much cheaper than Essex!
> 
> ...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> Do a subject access request beforehand. You need to be specific and ask for all information related to the claim.


This isn't wrong but when doing an SAR it's always worth making it non specific and asking for 'all information however held'. You can add comments such as 'including but not limited to................' Giving any organisation the chance to decide what is and isn't relevant to a specific search is risky when you're entitled to everything for your £10 anyway. Why give them them the chance to withhold?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

havoc said:


> This isn't wrong but when doing an SAR it's always worth making it non specific and asking for 'all information however held'. You can add comments such as 'including but not limited to................' Giving any organisation the chance to decide what is and isn't relevant to a specific search is risky when you're entitled to everything for your £10 anyway. Why give them them the chance to withhold?


The DWP don't charge and the form is easy to complete. All you do is tick the boxes related to DLA (or any of the other options if relevant). You can ask for clerical information, computer information or both. If you want any further information they ask you to be as specific as possible. I imagine it is because of the amount of information they hold on you and so it would be unrealistic to ask for everything. The form gives you an example of what they mean.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> I imagine it is because of the amount of information they hold on you and so it would be unrealistic to ask for everything.


They may consider it unrealistic - the law says otherwise.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Herefordshire - ????? Confused.com


I read Herefordshire as Hertfordshire lol


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

havoc said:


> They may consider it unrealistic - the law says otherwise.


Under section 8 (2) they are not obliged to send you information in permanent form if it would cause a disproportionate effort to do so. You would then have to appeal. The IOC recommends being specific with the request.

If you want to appeal a DLA decision it is better to just request the information linked to the DLA from the DWP. You can ask for anything you think might help in the relevant box. I'd also tick any other benefits that he has applied for. Zanya the link to the form is here: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/dwp-request-for-personal-information


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Herefordshire - ????? Confused.com


Zayna seemed to think it was Herts? as far as one could see.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Must be Herefordshire. Studio flats in Herts, start from around £600 exluding bills. It's ridiculous


It's shocking. I know four people who quit London a few years ago and moved to Herts as it was hugely cheaper there to buy or rent. But I think that now Herts landlords have obviously twigged that they can up their prices enormously and it will still be much cheaper than the £3k or £4k a month that they charge in my part of London (even taking the rail fares into consideration).


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Calvine said:


> It's shocking. I know four people who quit London a few years ago and moved to Herts as it was hugely cheaper there to buy or rent. But I think that now Herts landlords have obviously twigged that they can up their prices enormously and it will still be much cheaper than the £3k or £4k a month that they charge in my part of London (even taking the rail fares into consideration).


Yep, slap a bit of white paint everywhere and it's at least £1150 a month. Or you could buy one of the "affordable" houses they're building on our old hospital site, from £494,995 to £649,995 :Wideyed


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> Yep, slap a bit of white paint everywhere and it's at least £1150 a month. Or you could buy one of the "affordable" houses they're building on our old hospital site, from £494,995 to £649,995 :Wideyed


Lol someone at work suggested I buy a static home, they sent me a link for a place in Essex... Their static homes start at 169,000. Yeah I'll buy two of those. I was hoping to buy a caravan for a couple of grand lol... I'm obviously deluded =/


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There is a residential static for sale in an estate agents here in Herefordshire for £50,000. 

On eBay you can pick up a 4 berth touring van quite cheap.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> There is a residential static for sale in an estate agents here in Herefordshire for £50,000.
> 
> On eBay you can pick up a 4 berth touring van quite cheap.


I'd happily live in a touring van... It's just finding somewhere to put it. Definitely going to look again at the static caravan route... Now that we are registered at the in laws (or will be once the sale goes through) we can look at putting a static on a holiday site and just staying there 90% of the time. I know you can't live there full time but at least we will mostly have our own space and it should be cheaper then renting a flat. Just have to find a site that will is near enough to a hospital so I can pick up shifts.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

While on the subject of no fixed abode, does anyone know what the rules are about car insurance? I know you are supposed to update your insurance with a new address or otherwise it may be invalidated. But I am going to be moving between 2-3 addresses shortly. All the advice I've found is based on where your belongings are stored or where you pay council tax, but as my stuff will all be in store apart from what comes with me and I won't be paying council tax as I am renting a room, that doesn't help! I can't keep updating my address every few weeks, especially as they charge a small fortune each time you change address!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

You'll have to change address each time (as this directly effects your premium), you will also need to update the address on your licence each time as well. 

In HMO the landlord is responsible for council, but in a HMO it is used as the address at which you would usually be liable for council tax.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm moving address every couple of weeks! By the time I've changed address and got the new documentation back, I will have changed again!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I'm moving address every couple of weeks! By the time I've changed address and got the new documentation back, I will have changed again!


When I rang my car insurance company to enquire about changing address they said as long as it was the address I was staying at for at least 5 days of the week. They said they weren't bothered about where I was registered, as long as the address on the insurance was where I was actually staying. I'm with AXA and I can make address changes online... I don't know if your insurance can do that?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh and I think driving licence can be changed online too... Although in your situation I would ring them and ask if it's necessary to change seeing as the address will be so temporary.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

The problem is that I will be staying at one place for two weeks, then another place for two weeks, then another...so each place will be my 'permanent' residence'...for two weeks, then I will have another 'permanent' residence for two weeks...I've tried asking for advice but no one seems to be able to get their head around the fact that I literally do not have a settled home. It's all about 'the place where you spend most time' or 'where you keep most of your belongings'


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Zayna said:


> we can look at putting a static on a holiday site and just staying there 90% of the time. I know you can't live there full time


We once looked at buying a static. On that site, we were told that the owners are asked to declare each year which weeks they will be absent but the site owners didn't have to check whether they actually had gone, and the council (because it's to do with council tax) certainly didn't have the resources to send someone to check. In other words they turned a blind eye to it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> The problem is that I will be staying at one place for two weeks, then another place for two weeks, then another...so each place will be my 'permanent' residence'...for two weeks,


How far apart? There's no way you could update your insurance that often and none is really a permanent residence anyway as you don't have any intention of staying on at each address. If you are sofa surfing in a rotation with friends in a fairly tight area then it isn't unreasonable to pick one address where the homeowner doesn't mind you using it. Makes sense to use the same one for everything - GP etc.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> We once looked at buying a static. On that site, we were told that the owners are asked to declare each year which weeks they will be absent but the site owners didn't have to check whether they actually had gone, and the council (because it's to do with council tax) certainly didn't have the resources to send someone to check. In other words they turned a blind eye to it.


Yeah a site I spoke to recently said as long as we could present them with a council tax bill in our name every year we could come and go as we pleased. So I'm guessing if we are registered at the in-laws we can get our names added to their bill? We will be giving them some rent while we are there so technically we are contributing.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

havoc said:


> How far apart? There's no way you could update your insurance that often and none is really a permanent residence anyway as you don't have any intention of staying on at each address. If you are sofa surfing in a rotation with friends in a fairly tight area then it isn't unreasonable to pick one address where the homeowner doesn't mind you using it. Makes sense to use the same one for everything - GP etc.


They're about 40 minutes apart. I think I'll go with the second one on the basis that for two weeks I will be just about to move in and the other end, have only just moved out...and hopefully will be able to get somewhere permanent soon!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Op, how are things working out?


----------

